# in vetta allo spirito



## makktub

Buna,

stie careva dintre voi sa-mi dea o traducere mai clara a frazei "in vetta allo spirito"? textul suna asa:
"...tenere alte, ben alte - questo si - gelosamente custodite e nascoste, *in vetta allo spirito*, la nobiltà e la purezza..." inteleg sensul, dar nu imi ies cuvintele juste.


----------



## irinet

Mai bine, vizitează site-ul cu specializarea în Latină.


----------



## makktub

Mersi mult, am gasit varianta.


----------



## farscape

Sunt curios, care e traducerea sau mai bine înțelesul? Pare o expresie idiomatică italiană.


f.


----------



## makktub

Nu e o expresie idiomatică. Pirandello deseori folosește un limbaj pătrunzător, pentru a accentua intensitatea sentimentelor etc. etc.

"...să țină ridicat, foarte ridicat – asta da – păstrate și ascunse în mod gelos, în culmea spiritului, noblețea și puritatea sentimentelor sale și gândurilor sale..." noblețea și puritatea fiind calități greu de găsit.


----------



## farscape

Am priceput, grazie mille 

f.


----------



## makktub

Pirandello e un scriitor complet. E un fel de Caragiale de-al nostru.


----------

